# The New Viking 62 - First Pictures Released



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I just spent the day aboard Viking's newest yacht - the 62 Convertible down at there Riviera Beach, FL facility. My impression? Wow! 

Full disclosure - I'm biased as I sell Vikings at Galati Yacht Sales

But, I was impressed. This amazing new yacht is a totally fresh design from top to bottom. She is a sexy and curvaceous head-turner. There are lines and shapes that just get men's attention - you know, like those of Raquel Welch or Jennifer Lopez, depending on your generation. Viking tried to eliminate any straight lines with the 62 Convertible and succeed in creating a truly seductive mistress. 

Really, this girl has the goods - consider these highlights;

* Fast - 41.5 knots with a pair of 1,925hp Cat C32As
* Efficient - 30 knots with a range over 500 nautical miles
* 4 staterooms - including a Master with His and Her Walk-in (almost) closets
* Huge Cockpit - 1 foot longer than the 70 Viking!
* Massive Galley - Island design with bar stools, 6 Subzero drawers, massive storage, 
* Killer Engine Room - wide, tall (almost stand up at 6'), and smartly designed. 
* Over-sized Flybridge - Island helm, 3 helm chairs, 2 settees, and forward seating - with plenty of room.

I have posted a few pictures here, but to see all the pictures (amateur taken with my Iphone), go to my website - http://www.62viking.com/photos/

Matt Condon, Viking Specialist at Galati Yacht Sales, [email protected], (850) 259-9900, www.vikingsforsale.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice, I think Ill take two!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Soooo what would the payments be with say.....no money down? Just kidding, nice ride though.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice. What does something like this go for? 2 Million?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nice. What does something like this go for? 2 Million?


As they say, "If you have to ask...."


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> As they say, "If you have to ask...."


 
and.... what does that mean?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet lookin' ride.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all take a check?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> and.... what does that mean?


North of 2 and south of 4. I really want to see pics of the 92.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good looking boat. Pretty awesome performance numbers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm really digging that bridge! Sweet ride


----------



## Fish-Addict (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there a place to transport a kayak? If not then not interested....


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Viking announced the preliminary base price as $2.899m. Fully equipped with the C32s this boat comes in the high $3m range. Yep, she's expensive but way less than her larger siblings. The 70 sells in the mid $5s. 

I'm hoping to sea trial the boat today with Capt. Ryan, and I will log speeds and fuel burn numbers and post to the forum.

Matt


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Realtor said:


> nice. What does something like this go for? 2 Million?


Not your typical 30 year mortgage for sure.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Update: Capt. Ryan Higgins and Pat Healey took the Galati Yacht Sales team out for a sea test today. In one word to describe our experience - WOW! This boat is really something special. I feel like I witnessed the birth of something special. I did update the top speed to 41.5 knots, which was what we saw today with 20 people aboard and 1,000 gal of fuel. Here are the performance numbers.

* at 1,700 we were doing 30 knots burning 104 gal per hour
* at 1,860 we were doing 33.5 knots
* at 2,100 we were doing 38 knots
* at 2,350 we were doing 41.5 knots (burning a lot  

I took some video and hope to post that soon. I've posted a couple more photos. 

Matt


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow is right, she is a pretty thing!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never seen the advantage to a "convertible". I'd rather be up top. But she is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Someday, when I hit the Powerball.

Jim


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I personally know a lot of folks in this area, and I cannot think of a single one of them that could afford to own such a boat. If it was given to me I could not afford to pay the slip fee, never mind the fuel cost!

It's Hell being Poor, but I can always dream!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

could I use that viking to bottom fish for snapper?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> could I use that viking to bottom fish for snapper?


I'd bet there is an auto pilot available now or shortly that will keep one of the boats over a spot using bow thrusters and the twin inboards.

We can land an airplane weighing 500,000# on a runway and brake it to a stop on the runway centerline today. All on the auto-pilot.

The folks who own these boats are more than willing to pay for like technology.

I'm okay with that... JOBS!

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> I'd bet there is an auto pilot available now or shortly that will keep one of the boats over a spot using bow thrusters and the twin inboards.
> 
> We can land an airplane weighing 500,000# on a runway and brake it to a stop on the runway centerline today. All on the auto-pilot.
> 
> ...


Gee,thats comforting to know. Asleep at the old wheel again Jim or are ya giving the Stew some landing instructions?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Well if i hit the powerball i am gone call ya matt & get me one, but painted ROLL TIDE colors!! nice ride for sure rite there! GG


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> and.... what does that mean?


 That it costs alot.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jim,

I'm surprised that you as a rich airline pilot and a former S-3 driver don't buy the Viking...just for the name.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

104 gallons per hour? As in gallons of gas? That same stuff I put in my truck? I can't even afford to read this thread!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

timeflies said:


> 104 gallons per hour? As in gallons of gas? That same stuff I put in my truck? I can't even afford to read this thread!


Diesel, but yeah.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

John B. said:


> Diesel, but yeah.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


...which is even costlier.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

not bad....520 bucks per hour for diesel at 5bucks a gal or 4320 bucks to go 240 miles for and 8hr fishing trip at 30kts. I'm sure its all business write offs!!
nice boat though.

billd


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

It's a rich mans toy. Hell, if you can afford a boat at that cost, what kind of house do you own?? 

Most of the time there are multiple owners. And the owners are able to write off expenses for corporate entertainment. 
Even a boat like this deprecates faster than a double wide trailer. 

I am not knocking it at all. 
If I could afford it, you would see my fat old ass rafted up in the Cove with a kilo of Coke and a pile of Titty Dancers on board! Hell of a way to die, but a Hell of a way to go! Damn a bunch of fishing!!

Life is very short, and 100 years from now, who cares who you were?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks nice Matt!

Are you going to be at the Miami Boat Show in a couple of weeks?

Tom


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*nice*

Nice skinny water redfish boat. Don't see any trolling motor mounts though.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom Hilton said:


> Looks nice Matt!
> 
> Are you going to be at the Miami Boat Show in a couple of weeks?
> 
> Tom


Yes, I'll be at the Viking Yachts display along Collins Avenue in the Yacht and Brokerage portion of the show. Stop by, and say hello!

Matt


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I finished my article on the new Viking 62. I've posted it on my blog, I hope you enjoy: http://vikingsforsale.blogspot.com/2013/02/simply-irresistible-vikings-new-62.html

If anyone is heading to the Miami Boat Show, please stop in and say hello. Your nice comments are highly motivating for me to keep on writing! Thanks, Matt


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

SHO-NUFF said:


> It's a rich mans toy. Hell, if you can afford a boat at that cost, what kind of house do you own??
> 
> Most of the time there are multiple owners. And the owners are able to write off expenses for corporate entertainment.
> Even a boat like this deprecates faster than a double wide trailer.
> ...


That is a great post - LOL, too funny!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> I'd bet there is an auto pilot available now or shortly that will keep one of the boats over a spot using bow thrusters and the twin inboards.
> 
> We can land an airplane weighing 500,000# on a runway and brake it to a stop on the runway centerline today. All on the auto-pilot.
> 
> ...


Like this Jim T:

http://www.km.kongsberg.com/ks/web/...721E0E70AA59607FC1256DF20044355E?OpenDocument


Off course no price and as stated: If you have to ask..........
I'm guessing this one is 250K. I think a DP1 runs about 1 million. That would be a DP 0.
We have he DP2 and the Drillships have the DP3 systems. 

It would be awesome for staying on station but suck when folks are fishing.


----------

